# Spring Kick-Off/Movie Night



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Get stoked about the kayak season with two adrenaline-rushing movies - "Walled In" and "Halo Effect". Join us at The Oriental Theater in Denver on Thursday, April 10th and kick-off the season with tons of other boaters.

There will be a food truck, full bar, kayak swag, and more! And don't forget to tell your friends... it will be a full night of fun!

Admission for Colorado Whitewater members is $10 and $12 for non-members. Purchase tickets at Colorado Whitewater - Spring Kickoff

Sponsored by Colorado Whitewater and Ben Stookesberry


----------

